# Grizzly GO555LX 14" Deluxe Bandsaw, 1hp TEFC Motor



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I've also got this BS and after some initial setup issues it's been pretty good. My only complaint right now is that when I use the rack and pinion adjustment the guides tend to move left/right and once I reach my final cutting depth I usually have to readjust the guides because they've shifted ever so slightly and are now in contact with the blade. When you're supposed to set the guides as close to the blade as possible without touching this small movement when adjusting the height is really annoying…

By the way I have the riser block installed so the travel up and down is greater than on your saw.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

I haven't had a single issue with guides shifting whatsoever with the stock height at least. I almost bought their Grizzly riser block but don't see the need for it just yet. How is the flex with the Grizzly riser block (assume you purchased their kit).


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes I bought their block kit. I'm not sure what you mean by flex?

I also put a 3/4" BladeRunner from Iturra Design (same blade as the WoodSlicer but much cheaper) for resawing and am very happy with it so far. Night and day from the crappy stock blade.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

I've read that some block risers cause a bit of flex on some bandsaws, was just curious about this Grizzly model. I almost ordered it but held off until I had researched the whole "flex" thing more. Assume you have zero flex by your question therefore…good thing.

Holy cow! I just ordered two more 93-1/2" 3/4" 4-5 tpi specialty blades from Lou yesterday, he's a great guy! My old one finally wore out. Hey what size blade does it change to with the Grizzly riser?

I'm considering a Lennox 1/2" carbide blade from Lou so I better figure out if I'm going to put a riser on or not.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't really experienced any flex nor have I read about it as an issue with this saw when doing my research. The riser makes the blade length 105", I believe.

And yes, Lou is a great guy, always takes the time to answer all my questions. I also considered the carbide blade but wanted to see first how these other blades did before I paid twice as much for the carbide (which when buying from him is reasonable, not astronomical in price difference, to be honest).


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah Matt I agree on the price not being as bad as I thought it'd be. Lou recommended the 1/2" Lennon carbide @$124 and at the mfg advertised "lasts 40% longer" that's over $800 in savings over these $22 blades I'm buying from him, in due time.

Glad to know there's no flex, guess I'd have to get a resaw fence and build some kind of bandsaw table attachment for larger resaw pieces. I've found a few plans online for that, just busy with other projects lately.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I love mine - just the plain 555. It's been perfect except the lower band thrust bearing froze up last week (the one that pushes back when you push the material through.) I figured there was nothing to lose so I soaked it in WD40 and worked it free by hand. Then gave it a squirt of lube. It seemed like some gooey pitch had gotten in it. It's as good as new now. I wonder if they cheap out on sealed bearings.


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

Where did you purchase this and what was the sale price. Kind of in the market for one.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Dave.

Paul got it at Grizzly before Christmas.


----------

